# The worst sci-fi film ever?



## editor (Mar 25, 2010)

Last night I watched the atrociously awful Armegeddon and wondered if it was the shittest sci-fi film ever.

I missed the beginning, but it featured Bruce Willis and a load of gurning  chums ambling around an Earth-threatening asteroid that seemed to groan like a monster when it was drilled, came with its own gravity, and sprouted  weird spiky bits.

It started shit and carried on that way until the end, but is it the worst sci-fi film ever?

Or does that crown belong to Battlefield Earth?

Nominations and opinions please!


----------



## agricola (Mar 25, 2010)

Battlefield Earth for me, not only is it an absolutely awful film, but there is the whole religion lurking in the background as well.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Mar 25, 2010)

Armageddon is indeed shit. OMG - that scene when the Willis character does that macho-man speech on how he gets his always gets his drill deep enough and never misses? What? The fuckin' asteroid is a giant cervix all of a sudden? 

Terrible, terrible, bad, bad, bad.

But I still reckon Independence Day is shittier.


----------



## nightowl (Mar 25, 2010)

in terms of oldies, _robot monster _ and _plan 9 from outer space _ are routinely listed as two of the worst films ever


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 25, 2010)

star trek 5....

saying that the AVP series of movies should get a mention in this thread


----------



## Cm7 (Mar 25, 2010)

... and the Aerosmith soundtrack...

The whole film was over-dramatic.


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 25, 2010)

agricola said:


> Battlefield Earth for me, not only is it an absolutely awful film, but there is the whole religion lurking in the background as well.



This. But seeing Travolta make a complete arse of himself in the name of his "religion" cheered me up slightly.


----------



## nightowl (Mar 25, 2010)

the peter cushing dr who daleks movies. utter cack


----------



## A Dashing Blade (Mar 25, 2010)

nightowl said:


> the peter cushing dr who daleks movies. utter cack



Heresy  Roy Castle was superb in one of them with Bernard Cribbens giving the performance of a lifetime.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 25, 2010)

Armegeddon is shit, really shit....but I love it! It's a guilty pleasure. Actually I am not guilty so it is a big fuck-off-I-love-it-I-would-have-Steve-Buscemi's-babies-pleasure 

Erm...worst one .... is probably still Armegeddon but I don't care! *toddles off to get the DVD and starts singing that god awful Aerosmith song*


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 25, 2010)

Great poster, dismal film.


----------



## Pingu (Mar 25, 2010)

i rewatched dark star the other day... its not aged well at all

but yeah sw ep1 is so going to win this thread


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 25, 2010)

SpookyFrank said:


> Great poster, dismal film.



Oh yes - so bad I have tried to expunge it from my memory


----------



## Maggot (Mar 25, 2010)

Armageddon is great!


----------



## 100% masahiko (Mar 25, 2010)

"Knowing" is another shit one.


----------



## Matt S (Mar 25, 2010)

It is clear that no one on this thread has seen Babylon 5: A Call To Arms.

So. Bad.

Matt


----------



## Melinda (Mar 25, 2010)

FUCK right OFF with slagging Babylon 5. 



The Last Star Fighter


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 25, 2010)

Armageddon is a big loud crashy B-movie directed by Micheal Bey. It's like walking into a Roland Emmerich film and expecting to see La Dolce Vita or something. It's a stupid fun movie which was awe inspiringly loud in the cinema.

Spooky, you're a bastard for using that poster image too. SO much promise, SO little delivered.


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Mar 25, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Armegeddon is shit, really shit....but I love it! It's a guilty pleasure. Actually I am not guilty so it is a big fuck-off-I-love-it-I-would-have-Steve-Buscemi's-babies-pleasure
> 
> Erm...worst one .... is probably still Armegeddon but I don't care! *toddles off to get the DVD and starts singing that god awful Aerosmith song*



This ^^

It was never going to be a sci fi classic. It's just eye candy and special effects porn.

Quite enjoyable after a couple of beers as background telly.


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 25, 2010)

Matt S said:


> It is clear that no one on this thread has seen Babylon 5: A Call To Arms.
> 
> So. Bad.
> 
> Matt



That's the pilot ep for Crusade, isn't it? It wasn't so bad.



Melinda said:


> The Last Star Fighter



Was your mouth out.  Awesomely awesome early days CGI (done by a Cray III IIRC) and the best smart bomb weapon ever deployed in cinema.


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 25, 2010)

the original poster not seen deep impact i take it...


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 25, 2010)

Morgan Freeman and David Duchovny's missus. Not a patch on Armageddon.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 25, 2010)

Ax^ said:


> the original poster not seen deep impact i take it...



Deep Impact is like the thinking person's Armageddon....which is why I vastly prefer the latter!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 25, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> Morgan Freeman and David Duchovny's missus. Not a patch on Armageddon.



And a hobbit


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2010)

More US flags! Go USA!


----------



## Melinda (Mar 25, 2010)

@Kyser - But the old dude rips hs own face off. Poorly


----------



## cesare (Mar 25, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Armageddon is indeed shit. OMG - that scene when the Willis character does that macho-man speech on how he gets his always gets his drill deep enough and never misses? What? The fuckin' asteroid is a giant cervix all of a sudden?
> 
> Terrible, terrible, bad, bad, bad.
> 
> *But I still reckon Independence Day is shittier.*



Yep.


----------



## Melinda (Mar 25, 2010)

The deeply, deeply disappointng Contact. 

Hours of promise and build up-  with no payoff, _nothing _

Plus the Matthew McConaughey character wants killing in the proverbial.


----------



## Idaho (Mar 25, 2010)

The Fifth Element - total toss. The universe runs on love? Balls.

Ms Idaho was furious that the sound on it was too loud to allow her to sleep through it, and I gamely plodded on as it was held up by the sets and costumes.


----------



## El Sueno (Mar 25, 2010)

Even the shittiest sci-fi flims have something redeemable about them, eg. they're laughably bad. Not Battlefield Earth. That was just boring, depressing, soul-destroyingly awful. So bad, it was actually really, really bad. For my mind, nothing beats that for sheer will-sapping shittiness.


----------



## Reno (Mar 25, 2010)

Melinda said:


> The deeply, deeply disappointng Contact.
> 
> Hours of promise and build up-  with no payoff, _nothing _
> 
> Plus the Matthew McConaughey character wants killing in the proverbial.



I'm not having Contact in the thread, considering there is so much crap out there. It's one of the few big budget scifi films that's actually about ideas rather than effects. The film is only (slightly) let down by the scene on the planet/beach which is akwardly visualised, but that scene is not actually the point of the film. That comes at the end during the congessional hearing. If you were waiting for little green men, then you have to watch a different film. Contact is ultimately about how we make sense of the world and for Hollywood it's quite a complex film about the conflict between science and religion.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Mar 25, 2010)

Melinda said:


> The deeply, deeply disappointng Contact.
> 
> Hours of promise and build up-  with no payoff, _nothing _



Ooo, that's one of Crispy's favourite films!  I wouldn't agree with your POV either, I quite enjoyed it. 

Agree with recommendations for Independence Day (I only recently saw this for the first time and it really felt like a waste of two hours) and Armageddon. I'd add The Day After Tomorrow though. I like the idea that it's a film about global warming, but I don't like the bit where it's such a shite film. Particularly that bit where Jake Gyllenhaal has to be saved from hypothermia by a hug from the love interest.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 25, 2010)

Raaage! Thou shalt not besmirch one of my favorite films 
It actually treats the Big Ideas seriously and draws parallels between science and religion and personal epxerience vs. objective reality and all that. Great movie, even better book.


----------



## Matt S (Mar 25, 2010)

I love Babylon 5. That's why Call To Arms sticks in my mind. Oh my god, the insufferable synthesiser music. Arrrrggghhhhhh.

Matt


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 25, 2010)

Contact. Hmmm. Worthy. 

What next? Gattaca?


----------



## contadino (Mar 25, 2010)

Jesus! Has no-one seen 2012?!?!!!  The SFX remind me of when I used to sit on my bedroom floor playing with Lego.


----------



## mentalchik (Mar 25, 2010)

Crispy said:


> Raaage! Thou shalt not besmirch one of my favorite films
> It actually treats the Big Ideas seriously and draws parallels between science and religion and personal epxerience vs. objective reality and all that. Great movie,* even better book.*



Yus !


----------



## Brainaddict (Mar 25, 2010)

agricola said:


> Battlefield Earth for me, not only is it an absolutely awful film, but there is the whole religion lurking in the background as well.


Another vote for Battlefield Earth. Anyone who hasn't seen Battlefield Earth should be wary of nominating any other film on this thread because when you see Battlefield Earth you will feel like a fool. There is nothing good to be said about it, except if you weren't sure whether John Travolta was a twat, by the end of the film your doubts will be entirely eliminated.


----------



## Melinda (Mar 25, 2010)

Matt S said:


> I love Babylon 5. That's why Call To Arms sticks in my mind. Oh my god, the insufferable synthesiser music. Arrrrggghhhhhh.
> 
> Matt


Forgiven 



Re Contact- 

I concede I did enjoy the film  (You found the 'primmer!')  right up until the beach scene. 
I felt the film deserved a better ending than 'faith binds us all together.'  That spoilt it for me.

Also:

Albino terrorist = win

Blind guy with interstellar hearing = win.

I will now take a break from my Jack Vance marathon and pick me up some Carl Sagan.


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 25, 2010)

editor said:


> ...came with its own gravity...



Science says this is correct.


----------



## Melinda (Mar 25, 2010)

Is Battlefield Earth really worse than Star Trek Insurrection?


----------



## Brainaddict (Mar 25, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Is Battlefield Earth really worse than Star Trek Insurrection?



Yes.

I take it you haven't seen Battlefield Earth.


----------



## cesare (Mar 25, 2010)

That first version of Dune back in the early 80s was pretty dire.


----------



## Reno (Mar 25, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Is Battlefield Earth really worse than Star Trek Insurrection?



Yes, it really is ! Battlefield Earth is so bad that makes for oddly compulsive watching because you just can't believe this ever got greenlit. ST Insurrection is just bad and boring like most bad films are.


----------



## mentalchik (Mar 25, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Is Battlefield Earth really worse than Star Trek Insurrection?



yes....yes it is !


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Mar 25, 2010)

cesare said:


> That first version of Dune back in the early 80s was pretty dire.



Aw, I think it has a sort of cheesy charm! When I watched it with Crispy I pointed out that the stillsuits didn't cover the freman's heads, and he replied that no stillsuit could ever contain Kyle MacLachlan's hair. 

The bit with the rock music and the final attack riding the sandworms is awesome.  And it also has Patrick Stuart in it


----------



## Melinda (Mar 25, 2010)

*starts torrenting Battlefield Earth*


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 25, 2010)

cesare said:


> That first version of Dune back in the early 80s was pretty dire.



heresey...


additional.. insurrection is not even the worst star trek movie

the 4th and the 5th one *shudder*


----------



## cesare (Mar 25, 2010)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Aw, I think it has a sort of cheesy charm! When I watched it with Crispy I pointed out that the stillsuits didn't cover the freman's heads, and he replied that no stillsuit could ever contain Kyle MacLachlan's hair.
> 
> The bit with the rock music and the final attack riding the sandworms is awesome.  And it also has Patrick Stuart in it



I only saw it once, when it first came out. I was very disappointed


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Mar 25, 2010)

Take your pick between Matrix Reloaded and Matrix Revolutions.


----------



## Brainaddict (Mar 25, 2010)

Melinda said:


> *starts torrenting Battlefield Earth*



If you even manage to finish it I'll give you a Twix.


----------



## Reno (Mar 25, 2010)

Brainaddict said:


> If you even manage to finish it I'll give you a Twix.



I don't see why anybody with a sense of humor wouldn't want to watch this to the end.


----------



## Stigmata (Mar 25, 2010)

Idaho said:


> The Fifth Element - total toss. The universe runs on love? Balls.
> 
> Ms Idaho was furious that the sound on it was too loud to allow her to sleep through it, and I gamely plodded on as it was held up by the sets and costumes.



I don't know how you can be so wrong and yet exist in this universe


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 25, 2010)

Stigmata said:


> I don't know how you can be so wrong and yet exist in this universe



this


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Mar 25, 2010)

Ax^ said:


> heresey...
> 
> 
> additional.. insurrection is not even the worst star trek movie
> ...



What!? The 4th Star Trek film is one of the top three best ones!


----------



## Reno (Mar 25, 2010)

Overall The Fifth Element is a really bad film and Chris Tucker is about 10 times more irritating than Jar Jar Binks, but at times it looks quite pretty.


----------



## nightowl (Mar 25, 2010)

dune


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Mar 25, 2010)

Reno said:


> Overall The Fifth Element is a really bad film and Chris Tucker is about 10 times more irritating than Jar Jar Binks, but at times it looks quite pretty.



Yeah. Style but no substance.


----------



## Stigmata (Mar 25, 2010)

Ok ok ok I can see the 5th Element needs defending:

1. Tricky is in it
2. Jean-Paul Gaultier made all the clothes
3. That blue woman sings space opera
4. It has a flying Chinese takeaway

I rest my case.


----------



## Stigmata (Mar 25, 2010)

5. Those clunky gold aliens are the shit


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 25, 2010)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> What!? The 4th Star Trek film is one of the top three best ones!




what is your other 2 favorites can i ask..


----------



## red rose (Mar 25, 2010)

Another vote for battlefield earth here


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Mar 25, 2010)

Stigmata said:


> Ok ok ok I can see the 5th Element needs defending:
> 
> 1. Tricky is in it
> 2. Jean-Paul Gaultier made all the clothes
> ...



I like the cigarettes. I thought that was a good touch.


----------



## Reno (Mar 25, 2010)

Stigmata said:


> Ok ok ok I can see the 5th Element needs defending:
> 
> 1. Tricky is in it
> 2. Jean-Paul Gaultier made all the clothes
> ...



That's what's called "less than the sum of its parts"


----------



## andy2002 (Mar 25, 2010)

Off the top of my head...

Alien v Predator: Requiem
Superman Returns
Superman IV: The Quest For Peace
Catwoman
Matrix Revolutions
Dreamcatcher
The Happening
Lady In The Water

These are all substantially worse than Armageddon.


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 25, 2010)

andy2002 said:


> Off the top of my head...
> 
> Alien v Predator: Requiem
> Superman Returns
> ...




just a shame half of them are not sci fi movies


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Mar 25, 2010)

Ax^ said:


> what is your other 2 favorites can i ask..



Wrath of Khan and the new one.


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 25, 2010)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Wrath of Khan and the new one.



i'll agree with Wrath of khan (best of the original saga) and the new one 

but first contact, generations and the first original one are so much better than the 4th


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Mar 25, 2010)

Ax^ said:


> i'll agree with Wrath of khan (best of the original saga) and the new one
> 
> but first contact, generations and the first original one are so much better than the 4th



Yeah those are all good too, but The Voyage Home was a nice, light, funny piece after the traumas of the preceding two. It was good to see them all back together as a gang. I liked it a lot when it came out, and still do.


----------



## punchdrunkme (Mar 25, 2010)

Independance day was a howling facepalm of a movie. Utter horseshite. But kinda so bad its a bit funny. I dont think you can actually get a really bad science fiction movie.
 Because theres so many brilliant examples and the films are often based on great books where your imagination does all the work Its such a hard genre to get right. So when a movie fails its so bad it just ends up looking all tongue in cheek and entertaining you anyway. iyswim?


----------



## gnoriac (Mar 25, 2010)

nightowl said:


> in terms of oldies, _robot monster _ and _plan 9 from outer space _ are routinely listed as two of the worst films ever



Plan 9 is unintentionally hilarious and doesn't belong on a cack sci-fi thread.


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 25, 2010)

i'm guessing no one has seen "killer clowns from outer space"


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Mar 25, 2010)

punchdrunkme said:


> Independance day was a howling facepalm of a movie. Utter horseshite. But kinda so bad its a bit funny.



It's great up until just after "let's nuke the bastards!".


----------



## Stigmata (Mar 25, 2010)

Johnny Mnemonic is pretty ropey.


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 25, 2010)

punchdrunkme said:


> Independance day was a howling facepalm of a movie. Utter horseshite. But kinda so bad its a bit funny. I dont think you can actually get a really bad science fiction movie.
> Because theres so many brilliant examples and the films are often based on great books where your imagination does all the work Its such a hard genre to get right. So when a movie fails its so bad it just ends up looking all tongue in cheek and entertaining you anyway. iyswim?




the whole movie should of had 1 lines of dialog,

"Welcome to earth"

and then 2 hours of blowing up shit up

would of improved it no end


----------



## Melinda (Mar 25, 2010)

Signs. By that nasty drunken anti semite and M Knight Shamalama ding dong.

Lost in Space. Misrable film.


----------



## Stigmata (Mar 25, 2010)

I thought Signs was alright. Not great but alright.

All those Species films were rubbish. The alien woman in that hooked up with Darius Danesh eventually.


----------



## Melinda (Mar 25, 2010)

Signs was alright first half, the rest was bobbins.

Species- is that the one where the alien lady turned into a throbbing placenta?


----------



## AverageJoe (Mar 25, 2010)

Take the best futuristic renegade in the world and a cult film and give it a sequel.

And call it Escape From LA. 

And do the special effects on a ZX Spectrum


----------



## longdog (Mar 25, 2010)

Battlefield Earth is in a league of its own for awfulness.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 25, 2010)

Immortal was pretty fucking wank


----------



## Bungle73 (Mar 25, 2010)

Fez909 said:


> Science says this is correct.



Exactly.  Everything that has mass has gravity; the more mass, the stronger the gravity.

I recently bought the ST:TNG Movies BD box set so watched ST: Insurrection again.  I enjoyed it a lot more this time around.  It's certainly not as bad as ST 5.  

I liked Armageddon, and I haven't seen Battlefield Earth.

B5 was great, but some of the spin off movies are dire.


----------



## Stigmata (Mar 25, 2010)

Judge Dredd with Sylvester Stallone!


----------



## Melinda (Mar 25, 2010)

Stigmata said:


> Judge Dredd with Sylvester Stallone!



Ooh good choice.


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 25, 2010)

It's Battlefield Earth people, c'mon!

Sometimes the obvious answer is the right one.

It's not 'so bad it's good' either. It's a plodding, badly-acted, nonsensical piece of shit that also happens to be trying to promote a particularly nasty group of wankers.

It wins (or loses).


----------



## DarthSydodyas (Mar 25, 2010)

Battlefield
Armagedon
Independence Day
2012
Terminator 3 + Salvation
Transformers [all]
Underworld (except Rise of the Lycans - which was watchable)
I Am Legend
Next
Jurrasic Park II (The Lost World)
Doom
The Day The Earth Stood Still (new one)
Lost in Space (that new one)


----------



## Melinda (Mar 25, 2010)

The first Transformers movie made me happy.


----------



## DarthSydodyas (Mar 25, 2010)

Melinda said:


> The first Transformers movie made me happy.


----------



## kropotkin (Mar 25, 2010)

Event horizon. 

'so you thought you could cheat the laws of physics and LIVE?!?!'


----------



## Stigmata (Mar 25, 2010)

I liked Jurassic Park 2, until the San Diego bit. Pete Postlethwaite was the don.


----------



## longdog (Mar 25, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Signs. By that nasty drunken anti semite and M Knight Shamalama ding dong.



I think Signs is a good movie. The Brazilian alien clip is awesome


----------



## longdog (Mar 25, 2010)

Stigmata said:


> Judge Dredd with Sylvester Stallone!



I don't think it's fair to judge _Judge Dredd_ as a Sci-Fi film.

I quite enjoyed it as a cheesy comedy.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 25, 2010)

Battlefield Earth is the worst, it's just so bad.

Armagedon and Independence Day are just mindless entertainment, like them for what they are.


----------



## longdog (Mar 25, 2010)

Does _The Happening_ count as sci-fi? That was pretty fucking bad.


----------



## agricola (Mar 25, 2010)

The Octagon said:


> It's not 'so bad it's good' either. It's a plodding, badly-acted, nonsensical piece of shit that also happens to be trying to promote a particularly nasty group of wankers.
> 
> It wins (or loses).



Exactly!  Its like a badly-made _Triumph of the Will_.


----------



## longdog (Mar 25, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> Battlefield Earth is the worst, it's just so bad.
> 
> Armagedon and Independence Day are just mindless entertainment, like them for what they are.



Independence Day is OK but would be better without the cringe-inducing presidential speech to the pilots.


----------



## fubert (Mar 25, 2010)

Time Cop

I rest my case.


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 25, 2010)

Stigmata said:


> Judge Dredd with Sylvester Stallone!



Indeed

made all the worse by the expectation of what it could have been


----------



## Quartz (Mar 25, 2010)

editor said:


> Last night I watched the atrociously awful Armegeddon and wondered if it was the shittest sci-fi film ever.



Armageddon is redeemed by having a sense of humour. And a stonkingly good speech: "I speak to you today not as the President..."

Battlefield Earth was so dreadful I couldn't finish watching it.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 25, 2010)

longdog said:


> Independence Day is OK but would be better without the cringe-inducing presidential speech to the pilots.



The opening bit is great.


----------



## the wrong child (Mar 25, 2010)

Zardoz was pretty awful as well.


----------



## kained&able (Mar 25, 2010)

Umm is Armageddon actually a sci-fi film???

Just throwing it out there like but i wouldn't class it as one. It lacks the whole aliens and lots of stuff that doesn't actually exist aspect.(this doesn't apply to star wars obviously)

Anyway the answer is starship troopers 2. It is so shit that even shit tries to stand up wind from it.


dave


----------



## mentalchik (Mar 25, 2010)

You guys have obviously not seen the various works of Dean Cain on the sci-fi channel........................


----------



## crustychick (Mar 25, 2010)

For me it would have to be Starship Troopers 3. the whole fucking thing looked like it was filmed in a tiny set with cardboard rocks and dry ice... at least - I think it was ST3. It was fucking hideous.


----------



## EastEnder (Mar 25, 2010)

Sphere.

There are far worse sci-fi films, but Sphere gets my vote because it's a bad film based on a brilliant book. The Michael Crichton book, Sphere, is a cracking, edge-of-the-seat sci-fi story. The film adaptation, which I believe did not involve Michael Crichton, would struggle to justify a place in the bargain bin of straight-to-DVD fare.

A bad film I can tolerate, but a really bad adaptation of a really good book should be punishable by death - a slow death, involving jump leads, boiling tar and piranhas.


----------



## Fruitloop (Mar 25, 2010)

Johnny Mnemonic was a bit like that too. It must have taken them quite a while to go through the story removing all the good bits.


----------



## Fruitloop (Mar 25, 2010)

kained&able said:


> Umm is Armageddon actually a sci-fi film???
> 
> Just throwing it out there like but i wouldn't class it as one. It lacks the whole aliens and lots of stuff that doesn't actually exist aspect.(this doesn't apply to star wars obviously)
> 
> ...



It is terrible. Although 3 is weirdly good, in a SST-meets-robocop kind of way.


----------



## longdog (Mar 25, 2010)

Fruitloop said:


> Johnny Mnemonic was a bit like that too. It must have taken them quite a while to go through the story removing all the good bits.



God help us if they ever get around to doing Neuromancer. I can see an unhappy course of events involving me, a high tower, a sniper rifle and movie executives.


----------



## nightowl (Mar 25, 2010)

I'd almost forgotten about the 80s British sci fi disaster that was Lifeforce


----------



## Bonfirelight (Mar 25, 2010)

battlefield earth is the only real contender because its just an utter shambles of a film.
The storyline (such as it is) is all over the shop, acting is poor, effects are pedestrian, physics are questionable...i'm not even gonna go into the quasi religious undertones.

I dont think they really ever thought it through.

So, we're really talking about the second worst Sci Fi film.
I could put up with Armageddon and Independance Day - They're not good films obviously, but they never set out to be so, and they're half decent action romps so i'll give them a pass despite their jingoistic overtones.
I actually quite liked Contact.
Dune was ever so dull. Actually i don't think i've ever managed to stay focused long enough to watch the whole thing.
SW ep 1 - obviously a sitting duck. I'm not gonna protect it other than to say i could put up with it, if only for the final scene with Darth Maul and the two Jedis.

Signs was awful and made very little sense.. ie the h2o allergic aliens invade a plannet which is some 80% water with no technology or anything more clever than lurking in peoples pantries.

Judge Dredd was poor.. hell the more i think about it i struggle to find Sci Fi films i actually Do like. I dont even like Bladerunner, and yet i'd probably call myself a SciFi fan.

I like the concepts in losts of films like I robot, AI, Bladerunner but always end up being let down 

In summary, Battlefield Earth.


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 25, 2010)

Judge Dredd is the worst for me...because of the word film in the question...the judge dredd film shat on the concept...absolutely shat on the idea of dredd.

Stallone said 





> What I learned out of that experience was that we shouldn't have tried to make it Hamlet...


wiki

Understanding neither Dredd nor Hamlet....Hollywood trundles on destroying all.

I have to say that even bad scifi is preferable to any woman's film, though.

I mean...Battlefield Earth or Who Will Love My Children?

I know which queue I'll be in.   And I haven't seen either.


----------



## Bonfirelight (Mar 25, 2010)

DexterTCN said:


> Judge Dredd is the worst for me...because of the word film in the question...the judge dredd film shat on the concept...absolutely shat on the idea of dredd.
> 
> Stallone said
> wiki
> ...



I've not seen Who Will Love My Children, but if you're in the Battlefield Earth queue you've made a terrible mistake.


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 25, 2010)

At least I can have a good laugh at it...can't do that with dying mothers....not since the injunction anyway.   Some people don't know how to liven up a birthday party.

None of the Star Trek films are the worst.   And LifeForce was bad but it wasn't that bad.    It was bad though.


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 25, 2010)

Oh...Highlander 2!

Worst scifi film ever!


----------



## story (Mar 25, 2010)

The very worst Sci-fi film ever made is InAlienable.


----------



## andy2002 (Mar 25, 2010)

Ax^ said:


> just a shame half of them are not sci fi movies



I think you'll find science fiction is a fairly broad church...


----------



## starfish (Mar 25, 2010)

AverageJoe said:


> Take the best futuristic renegade in the world and a cult film and give it a sequel.
> 
> And call it Escape From LA.
> 
> And do the special effects on a ZX Spectrum



Yup, thought that was pretty bad. Then i saw his Ghosts of Mars . 
This, from the man who made Assault on Precinct 13, The Thing, Halloween, Escape from New York, They Live & even Prince of Darkness for gods sake.


----------



## longdog (Mar 25, 2010)

Bonfirelight said:


> I've not seen Who Will Love My Children, but if you're in the Battlefield Earth queue you've made a terrible mistake.



I'd rather join the queue to lick a tramp.

I think I lasted about 20 minutes of BE before I lost the will to live.


----------



## EastEnder (Mar 25, 2010)

Ax^ said:


> but first contact, generations and the first original one are so much better than the 4th


First Contact is the best Trek film ever, bar none. One of the best scfi-fi films ever too. If someone dissed First Contact I would have to hurt them. I would hurt them _bad_.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 25, 2010)

EastEnder said:


> First Contact is the best Trek film ever, bar none. One of the best scfi-fi films ever too. If someone dissed First Contact I would have to hurt them. I would hurt them _bad_.



The bit with the tommy guns on the holodeck is pretty damn special.

Shit, I'm gonna have to find that film on the internet somewhere and watch it again now...


----------



## agricola (Mar 26, 2010)

EastEnder said:


> First Contact is the best Trek film ever, bar none. One of the best scfi-fi films ever too. If someone dissed First Contact I would have to hurt them. I would hurt them _bad_.



It doesnt have nearly enough Montalban to be the best Trek film.


----------



## AverageJoe (Mar 26, 2010)

nightowl said:


> I'd almost forgotten about the 80s British sci fi disaster that was Lifeforce



To quote Ben Kingsley in Sexy Beast....NO NO NO NO NONONONONONONONONONONONONONONONONONONO. No!

I *love* Lifeforce. OK, it might not have been the best film evah, but it was way ahead of its time. Dissing Lifeforce is like dissing (heh, I said dissing, check the gansta me) the first Evil Dead. Or Spy Kids 2 (which, for anyone bothered and who has penchant for witty films that pay respect to Ray harryheusenm the best film ever!) Trust me!

REEEAAAALLLLLEEEAAAASSSSSEEEEE  TTTTHHHHEEEEE KKKKRRAAAAKKKEEENNNNNNNNN!


----------



## Fruitloop (Mar 26, 2010)

First contact: an extended diss:


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 26, 2010)

Pingu said:


> i rewatched dark star the other day... its not aged well at all
> 
> but yeah sw ep1 is so going to win this thread



I like it. It has a nice mood about it even if it does feature a orange balloon with green paint on it as a alien.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Mar 26, 2010)

AverageJoe said:


> Take the best futuristic renegade in the world and a cult film and give it a sequel.
> 
> And call it Escape From LA.
> 
> And do the special effects on a ZX Spectrum



I love the glass painting animation in Escape from New York.  When Jamie Lee Curtis narrates during the .


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Mar 26, 2010)

Quartz said:


> Battlefield Earth was so dreadful I couldn't finish watching it.



I thought it was good when the Centre Parc gets blown up.

 is my contribution, although I quite like it.


----------



## AverageJoe (Mar 26, 2010)

Captain Hurrah said:


> I love the glass painting animation in Escape from New York.  When Jamie Lee Curtis narrates during the .



Me too. But thats Escape From New York. The first one. The good one.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Mar 26, 2010)

I know, just mentioning my liking of it, that's all.  

It's one of those 'cult' films that actually has a pretty good story, albeit vague in places, like the brief introduction to the New Left-style terrorist group who hijack the president's plane.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 26, 2010)

DexterTCN said:


> Oh...Highlander 2!
> 
> Worst scifi film ever!



bollocks is it, Highlander 2 is funny and entertainingly shit.

Highlander three is much worse but it is always good to see Lambert pair up with Mario Van Peebles.


Battlefield Earth however is just fucking dull


----------



## Chz (Mar 26, 2010)

rubbershoes said:


> Indeed
> 
> made all the worse by the expectation of what it could have been


Even Stallone's apologised for it. He thought Dredd deserved better.

I'd say Matrix Revolutions, because not only is it a bad film but it's also quite possibly one of the most *disappointing* films ever made.

Edit: Here's what Stallone said about Dredd -


> I loved that property when I read it, because it took a genre that I love, what you could term the 'action morality film' and made it a bit more sophisticated. It had political overtones. It showed how if we don't curb the way we run our judicial system, the police may end up running our lives. It dealt with archaic governments; it dealt with cloning and all kinds of things that could happen in the future. It was also bigger than any film I've done in its physical stature and the way it was designed. All the people were dwarfed by the system and the architecture; it shows how insignificant human beings could be in the future. There's a lot of action in the movie and some great acting, too. It just wasn't balls to the wall.
> 
> But I do look back on Judge Dredd as a real missed opportunity. It seemed that lots of fans had a problem with Dredd removing his helmet, because he never does in the comic books. But for me it is more about wasting such great potential there was in that idea; just think of all the opportunities there were to do interesting stuff with the Cursed Earth scenes. It didn't live up to what it could have been. It probably should have been much more comic, really humorous, and fun. What I learned out of that experience was that we shouldn't have tried to make it Hamlet; it's more Hamlet and Eggs...


----------



## Reno (Mar 26, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> [...] it is always good to see Lambert pair up with Mario Van Peebles.




...that's news to me.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 26, 2010)

Reno said:


> ...that's news to me.


http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0110027/

he plays the Sorcerer who Mcloud must defeat.. They also pair up in the shit but entertaining 'Gunmen'


----------



## Santino (Mar 26, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0110027/
> 
> he plays the Sorcerer who Mcloud must defeat.. They also pair up in the shit but entertaining 'Gunmen'



Macleod, you illiterate.


Took me four attempts to type 'illiterate'.


----------



## Reno (Mar 26, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0110027/
> 
> he plays the Sorcerer who Mcloud must defeat.. They also pair up in the shit but entertaining 'Gunmen'



It's the assertion that this was "good" that was news to me.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 26, 2010)

oh right 

the final swordfight is good, they battle it out between loads of billowing sheets

Sure they nicked that idea from some other film.


----------



## Sunray (Mar 26, 2010)

I watched 2012 the other day. Its as bad I might even go as far as saying its worse.

There is one bit when a major character and lover of one of the main characters falls into some big gearing and has a grizzly death.  Nobody mentions him after that, not even his girlfriend or her children who even went out of their way to say how much they liked him.  Not that I cared about him, or any of them, but that was one notable moment.


----------



## fubert (Mar 26, 2010)

Chz said:


> I loved that property when I read it, because it took a genre that I love, what you could term the 'action morality film' and made it a bit more sophisticated. It had political overtones. It showed how if we don't curb the way we run our judicial system, the police may end up running our lives. It dealt with archaic governments; it dealt with cloning and all kinds of things that could happen in the future. It was also bigger than any film I've done in its physical stature and the way it was designed. All the people were dwarfed by the system and the architecture; it shows how insignificant human beings could be in the future. There's a lot of action in the movie and some great acting, too. It just wasn't balls to the wall.
> 
> But I do look back on Judge Dredd as a real missed opportunity. It seemed that lots of fans had a problem with *Dredd removing his helmet*, because he never does in the comic books. But for me it is more about wasting such great potential there was in that idea; just think of all the opportunities there were to do interesting stuff with the Cursed Earth scenes. It didn't live up to what it could have been. It probably should have been much more comic, really humorous, and fun. What I learned out of that experience was that we shouldn't have tried to make it Hamlet; it's more Hamlet and Eggs...



He fucking does remove his helmet in the comics...


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 26, 2010)

I didn't mind Dredd TBH - I was expecting an absolute disaster, but at least it had a clearly defined begining, middle and end. Plus it didn't play around too fast and loose with the characters. I still reckon they should've made Apocalypse War, altho if it had been made the appallingly jingoistic content of the comic strip would've loomed even larger and it'd be hammered by peeps on here who reckon ID was cheesy.

The original Dune, as I've remarked _ad nauseum_, got the mystical and religious stuff quite well, at the expense of the space opera elements. I won't go into the Weirding modules, or the idiot thinking behind cutting the fighht with Jamis _and then not putting that in the Special Edition_. For anyone who's interested, there's a fan edit version which has a loooong V/O intro with scene art giving a run thorugh of how the universe came to be the way it was (i.e. the rule of the Cymeks, then Omnius, the Butlerian Jihad), the Jamis scene, an extended opening scene between Shaddam and the navigator etc and a couple of others that have clearly been rescued (the film quality is noticably bad in a couple of these). My main gripe with it is the use of a male voice in the intro part - I much prefer the sound of Virginia Madsen's voice.


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 26, 2010)

fubert said:


> He fucking does remove his helmet in the comics...



Yeah, buy you only ever see his face in the Necropolis prequel The Dead man, and then it's all mashup and shit.

FWIW, Necropolis/Dead Man/Democracy Now!/, along with Song of the Surfer/Enter the Juddah, are probably the 2 best long-form Dredd stories


----------



## kained&able (Mar 26, 2010)

Fruitloop said:


> It is terrible. Although 3 is weirdly good, in a SST-meets-robocop kind of way.



I like 3 and approve of the whole religion sub plot thing.


dave


----------



## fubert (Mar 26, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> Yeah, buy you only ever see his face in the Necropolis prequel The Dead man, and then it's all mashup and shit.
> 
> FWIW, Necropolis/Dead Man/Democracy Now!/, along with Song of the Surfer/Enter the Juddah, are probably the 2 best long-form Dredd stories



Judge Caligula, when he gets shot through the head (and lives )

Dead Man was great.

I'm more of an old school Dredd stories person. The Apocalypse War, IMHO is the best long Dredd story ever.

Sorry for the derail everyone.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 26, 2010)

Melinda said:


> FUCK right OFF with slagging Babylon 5.
> 
> 
> 
> The Last Star Fighter



What the hell is wrong with you, last star fighter was the tits.


'What do we do now?'

'We die'


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 26, 2010)

Stigmata said:


> 5. Those clunky gold aliens are the shit



6. Milla jojovitch in bandages and nowt else


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 26, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> 6. Milla jojovitch in bandages and nowt else



and the air stewardess' outfits


----------



## fogbat (Mar 26, 2010)

Tricky exploding.


----------



## damnhippie (Mar 26, 2010)

there was a film a few years ago called The Core i think, it was about a crack team of geologists who tunnel to the middle of the earth in a kind of digger thing, to save the world for some reason.

anyway it was double mega shite. most of the drama stemmed from them encountering different types of rock. 'oh no! geodes!' etc.

my flatmate was a geologist & made me watch it. wanker.


----------



## soluble duck (Mar 26, 2010)

yeh the core really was shit, every bit where you see the 'digger' going throught he earth's surface made me angry because they tried to show what it might look like, when obviously you wouldn't be able to see anything, and it just looked rubs


----------



## pboi (Mar 26, 2010)

I havent read the whole thread, but I hope nobody has suggested 5th Element was the worst sci fi movie ever!?!?!  we will need to have words if they did


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 26, 2010)

I defy anyone to point out a film that is sci fi, has Gary Oldman as a baddie and is shit. It's an impossibility


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 26, 2010)

5th element may have flaws     and it may  irk  you   but  it's not  bad in the same way  some of these films are bad...


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 26, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> I defy anyone to point out a film that is sci fi, has Gary Oldman as a baddie and is shit. It's an impossibility



Anyone seen Book of Eli?


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 26, 2010)

Book of eli isn't shit. It's just a bit silly.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 26, 2010)

Melinda said:


> The deeply, deeply disappointng Contact.
> 
> Hours of promise and build up- with no payoff, _nothing _
> 
> Plus the Matthew McConaughey character wants killing in the proverbial.


 
You got my vote.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 26, 2010)

Melinda said:


> The Last Star Fighter


 
I love it.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Mar 26, 2010)

I think you have to separate them into two categories:

Movies that are just plain bad:

Lady in the Water
Matrix Reloaded
Matrix Revolutions
Catwoman
Dreamcatcher
The Happening
Contact
The Core
Armageddon

Movies that are so bad, they're good:

Judd Dredd
Battle Beyond the Stars
Jonny Mnemonic
The Black Hole
Escape From New York
Beastmaster

The above make good "Do-it-Yourself MST3K"


----------



## blairsh (Mar 26, 2010)

Oh god i forgot about Contact! Thats the worst film i've _ever_ seen. Words fail me....yeh, they just fail me.


----------



## Reno (Mar 26, 2010)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> I think you have to separate them into two categories:
> 
> Movies that are just plain bad:
> 
> ...


----------



## pboi (Mar 26, 2010)

its pretty much my favourite guilty pleasure movie. Geuinely loved it the first time I watched it ( 1997 now! wtf, im old)


----------



## Gromit (Mar 26, 2010)

I think you have to look at it this way.


OK
Bad
So bad its good
So bad it makes baby jesus cry
So bad the makers should be hunted down and tortured
So bad the makers should be hunted down and hung, drawn n quartered in a public place

Then take how big a budget it had. The bigger the budget the further down the list it deserves to go from its initial benchmark.

Contact was about a 5 and then with its budget a 7.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 26, 2010)

pboi said:


> its pretty much my favourite guilty pleasure movie. Geuinely loved it the first time I watched it ( 1997 now! wtf, im old)


 
You're the Duke, You're the Duke, You're the Duke of New York, A Number One!


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Mar 26, 2010)

Gromit said:


> I think you have to look at it this way.
> 
> 
> OK
> ...



OMG!  I forgot Waterworld and The Postman.  Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 26, 2010)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> OMG! I forgot Waterworld and The Postman. Thanks for reminding me.


 
Waterworld is a definate contender.

The Postman, hmmm well I kinda liked the concept, its just a shame it was him trying to deliver it.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Mar 26, 2010)

Gromit said:


> Waterworld is a definate contender.
> 
> The Postman, hmmm well I kinda liked the concept, its just a shame it was him trying to deliver it.



You can't have a complete bad film list without a Kevin Costner movie on there somewhere.


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 26, 2010)

Waterworld gets unfair stick I think, some of it was quite good.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 26, 2010)

Has AI been mentioned yet?

Spielberg ruining Kubrick's vision.


----------



## kained&able (Mar 26, 2010)

Again i don't regard waterworld or the postman(especially) as sci fi.

No new tech no weird alien races.


dave


----------



## Reno (Mar 26, 2010)

Gromit said:


> I think you have to look at it this way.
> 
> 
> OK
> ...



It's always rather boring when people find elaborate way of how bad they think a film is without bothering to explain why they think it is so bad. 

Sure Contact has a few flaws, but it's one of the few big budget science fiction films that is actually about ideas, both scientific and philosophical. It's based on a Carl Sagan book and it's reasonably faithful too, so it is grounded in some interesting ideas about how a first contact might actually be established for real. It should also be remembered that Jodie Foster's trip though to universe remains deeply ambiguous to the end.

For me it was the first sci-fi film since Close Encounters that genuinely brought back a sense of wonder about the universe.


----------



## Reno (Mar 26, 2010)

Gromit said:


> Has IQ been mentioned yet?
> 
> Spielberg ruining Kubrick's vision.



Do you mean AI ? This is one of those uniformed bits of rubbish that keeps clogging up internet forums. Spielberg stuck very close to Kubrick's treatment. Would you like to tell me how exactly he ruined "Kubrick's vision" ?


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Mar 26, 2010)

AI is a contender.  There were parts that were ok, but it never decided what movie it wanted to be.  There were probably three separate movies burried in the script.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 26, 2010)

Reno said:


> It's always rather boring when people find elaborate way of how bad they think a film is without bothering to explain why they think it is so bad.


 
I'd have to watch the entire film again with a notebook to list all the ways this film sucks (which I'm not going to subject myself to) but let me just address the central concept.


Super intelegent aliens want to make first contact with Earth.
So they send instructions on how to build a super expensive bit of equipment.
With the purpose of giving one human a story in a manner deliberately engineered to undermine her so that no one will believe her.
Because we have to be dumb enough to take it on faith to be worthy of meeting them.
Despite building the damn thing at massive expense no one is prepared to run the experiment twice to collaborate her story?
 
Seriously the whole thing is an utter waste of time on everyone's part from start to finish. The alien is an interstella equivalent of Jeremy Beedle. Lets play a trick on a silly human and waste everyone's time.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 26, 2010)

Reno said:


> Do you mean AI ? This is one of those uniformed bits of rubbish that keeps clogging up internet forums. Spielberg stuck very close to Kubrick's treatment. Would you like to tell me how exactly he ruined "Kubrick's vision" ?


 
I did. Corrected.


----------



## the button (Mar 26, 2010)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> AI is a contender.  There were parts that were ok, but it never decided what movie it wanted to be.  There were probably three separate movies burried in the script.



Yep. The whole blue fairy thing is *cringe*.


----------



## the button (Mar 26, 2010)

PS. I quite like Contact.


----------



## red rose (Mar 26, 2010)

I want to suggest Mega Shark vs Giant Octopus for this but I'm not sure it qualifies.

Not because I don't think its sci-fi, but because I don't think it counts as a film. Good god it makes Battlefield Earth look almost normal.


----------



## El Sueno (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm convinced anyone who hasn't voted 'Battlefield Earth' hasn't seen it. It is truly terrible in every possible way. There is simply no comparison between that and any other piece-of-shit sci-fi out there.


----------



## Reno (Mar 26, 2010)

Gromit said:


> I'd have to watch the entire film again with a notebook to list all the ways this film sucks (which I'm not going to subject myself to) but let me just address the central concept.
> 
> 
> Super intelegent aliens want to make first contact with Earth.
> ...



You are drawing a lot of very concrete conclusions from things that are deliberately left ambiguous by the film. 

Why would higher evolved beings not want to make contact with other planets ? It's the basis for loads of science fiction, but here it's suddenly a flaw of the concept ?

Yes, it does make more sense for other planets to send information rather than aliens arriving in space craft and that's what SETI believes is the most likely way an alien life forms would make contact. 

Nothing is "deliberately engineered to undermine" anybody by the aliens. The film makes it clear all along that humans never quite get a grip on what the machine is or does and that there is a strong possibility that it's meaning is indeed so alien that it defies human comprehension. We see all along how different agendas undermine the experiment. The aliens don't have any control of how their message is interpreted by a different intelligence and no master plan to confuse anybody. It's most obvious here that you completely misunderstood what the film was actually about.

The reason why they don't immediately try for a second time is because the tests are hugely expensive and the one in the film is considered a failure. That's why they have the congressional hearing. After the hours of static tape are discovered there is the possibility for another try.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 26, 2010)

The Octagon said:


> Waterworld gets unfair stick I think, some of it was quite good.



I quite liked it but it was released during that point that everyone seemed to be hating on costner. Some good ideas and essentially mad max on water.


----------



## toggle (Mar 26, 2010)

Gromit said:


> [*]Despite building the damn thing at massive expense no one is prepared to run the experiment twice to collaborate her story?
> [/LIST]



in the book, they tried again and it didn't work


----------



## pboi (Mar 26, 2010)

I also like Contact!!


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 26, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> I quite liked it but it was released during that point that everyone seemed to be hating on costner. Some good ideas and essentially mad max on water.



I think having him drink his own piss was an unfortunate metaphor to start the film with, but it did have some good lines / set-pieces.


----------



## toggle (Mar 26, 2010)

pboi said:


> I also like Contact!!



the book was great, the film was a disapointment


----------



## Balbi (Mar 26, 2010)

*Boom! Headshot.*



DotCommunist said:


> I defy anyone to point out a film that is sci fi, has Gary Oldman as a baddie and is shit. It's an impossibility


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 26, 2010)

good point, well made. Joey from friends was in that. It was good at the cinema with my dad but some later revisit proved it to be gash. Entertaining though, if you are stoned and bored.


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 26, 2010)

transformers 2 would also have to been somewhere along the list of worst sci fi movies


(well apart from the 5 minute battle in the woods)


----------



## Balbi (Mar 26, 2010)

Massive facepalms all over. It's sort of Event Horizon for kids.


----------



## alfajobrob (Mar 26, 2010)

This pissed me off, even as an 8 year old I knew it was shit.


----------



## Paj (Mar 26, 2010)

battlefield earth is awful, but its so entertaining I can watch it right to the end. the worst scifi film I have ever seen is pluto nash. utter tripe. I could only stand about 20 minutes of it. 



kyser_soze said:


> Was your mouth out.  Awesomely awesome early days CGI (done by a Cray III IIRC) and the best smart bomb weapon ever deployed in cinema.



agree wholeheartedly. this was my favourite film as a youngun and it has aged very well. the gunstar is one of the best movie spaceships ever.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 26, 2010)

Battlefield Earth by a long shot. Second of only two times in my life that I've walked out of a film partway through.


----------



## AverageJoe (Mar 26, 2010)

Pickles said:


> This pissed me off, even as an 8 year old I knew it was shit.



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!

It was/is *grate* - and was Disneys darkest ever film. 

From wiki - "At the time of its release, the movie's opening credits sequence featured the longest computer graphics shot that had ever appeared in a film. The film also had the world's first digitally recorded soundtrack.

The Black Hole was also notable for being the first Disney film not to have a universal rating, due to mild language (being the first Disney film to include profanity of any type) and scenes of human death never seen in a Disney production before. This was Disney's first PG-rated production. Along with frequent subtexts, there were also metaphysical and religious themes expressed through the film. This film led the company towards experimenting with more adult-oriented films, which would eventually lead to the creation of its Touchstone Pictures and Hollywood Pictures arms to handle films considered too mature in nature to carry the Walt Disney label.


----------



## Silva (Mar 26, 2010)

I wouldn't call 2012 and Armageddon sci-fi. They look more like regular disaster flicks (in more way than one ), the second dabbling a bit on sci-fi. But deep down, they're both more affiliated with Poseidon or the Airport series than actual sci-fi.

As for Dune, it is a sloppy adaptation that was butchered in the editing board, but it still managed to get a lot of things right - the first mini-series complete them, but also got wrong a lot of things the movie clinched perfectly. As for Fifth Element, deep down, it's a bit style over substance (and Milla Jovovich wearing bandages), but I've re-watched it again recently, and it's still entertaining.

I'll just add that Battlefield Earth shouldn't qualify as a "film". I recall watching it during work about three summers ago, the alternative being cleaning up the place, and after 15 minutes I was happily moving around with a broom


----------



## Bungle73 (Mar 26, 2010)

AverageJoe said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!
> 
> It was/is *grate* - and was Disneys darkest ever film.
> 
> ...


I loved TBH as kid.  We had to recorded off the TV on Betamax.  I used to watch it again and again.  I'll always remember the bit where the guy's killed by Maximilian.  Quite shocking for a Disney movie.


----------



## AverageJoe (Mar 26, 2010)

yeah - with Maximillians rotating moulinex hand


----------



## Stigmata (Mar 26, 2010)

Am I losing it or did they end up finding Jesus inside the Black Hole? Proper WTF stuff, even as a kid.


----------



## Bungle73 (Mar 26, 2010)

Stigmata said:


> Am I losing it or did they end up finding Jesus inside the Black Hole? Proper WTF stuff, even as a kid.



The ending was bit weird.  I never could work it out.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Mar 26, 2010)

I answered this thread to quickly. I agree with a few things since posted, particularly the Matrix sequels (the third is the only film I've almost walked out of the cinema half way through), and definitely Waterworld.


El Sueno said:


> I'm convinced anyone who hasn't voted 'Battlefield Earth' hasn't seen it. It is truly terrible in every possible way. There is simply no comparison between that and any other piece-of-shit sci-fi out there.


No I haven't seen it. Sometimes I think I should for the experience, but do I really want to waste two hours of my life on it?


red rose said:


> I want to suggest Mega Shark vs Giant Octopus for this but I'm not sure it qualifies.



However, this I want to see now, purely based on the title!


----------



## dilute micro (Mar 28, 2010)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Battlefield Earth by a long shot. Second of only two times in my life that I've walked out of a film partway through.



You didn't appreciate John Travolta's deft acting skill?


----------



## Reno (Mar 28, 2010)

Agent Sparrow said:


> However, this I want to see now, purely based on the title!



All you even need to see from _Mega Shark vs Giant Octopus_ is this scene:





...the rest is really boring.


----------



## kevkaos (Mar 28, 2010)

anyone ever seen the turkish star wars? find it here


----------



## Dandred (Mar 28, 2010)

mutronics was pretty bad.


----------



## discokermit (Mar 28, 2010)

2001. so boring.


----------



## Reno (Mar 28, 2010)

discokermit said:


> 2001. so boring.



When I saw this on the telly I thought the same. When I saw the film on a huge screen with a surround sound system it became one of the most profound cinematic experienced of my life. Some films are made to be experienced rather than to be watched.


----------



## discokermit (Mar 28, 2010)

Reno said:


> When I saw this on the telly I thought the same. When I saw the film on a huge screen with a surround sound system it became one of the most profound cinematic experienced of my life. Some films are made to be experienced rather than to be watched.


i've tried three times. fell asleep every time. i'm hardly gonna shell out money to give it another go.


----------



## Reno (Mar 28, 2010)

discokermit said:


> i've tried three times. fell asleep every time. i'm hardly gonna shell out money to give it another go.



I must have been hoodwinked then, because I think it is rightly considered to be one of the greatest and most beautiful films ever made.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 28, 2010)

editor said:


> Last night I watched the atrociously awful Armegeddon and wondered if it was the shittest sci-fi film ever.
> 
> I missed the beginning, but it featured Bruce Willis and a load of gurning  chums ambling around an Earth-threatening asteroid that seemed to groan like a monster when it was drilled, came with its own gravity, and sprouted  weird spiky bits.
> 
> It started shit and carried on that way until the end, but is it the worst sci-fi film ever?



But Bruce Willis single handedly saves the earth! 
What could be better than that?


----------



## Reno (Mar 28, 2010)

weltweit said:


> But Bruce Willis single handedly saves the earth!
> What could be better than that?



Watching paint dry would be better than that.


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 29, 2010)

2001 isn't a 'film' or a 'movie' - I'd argue that it's closesr to visual and sonic experiences like Koyaanisqatsi etc.

The Black Hole isn't perfect by any means, but it was a really brave movie to make full stop, let alone for Disney (and yes, it has 'Disney' touches like B.O.B and V.I.N.Cent), but the weird-ass bit with Reinhardt/Maximillian merging into one being inside the black hole (presumably an allusion to Hell of some kind), and the rest of the crew 'escaping' into another universe (or this one) was a fantastically obscure finish. Brilliant SFX too - I remember seeing it at the cinema and the scene that sticks in my mind more than anything was the giant fireball asteroid thingy rolling toward the escaping crew of the Palamino as they run across a walkway (also note - the walkways _all_ had handrails ).


----------



## dilute micro (Mar 29, 2010)

Reno said:


> All you even need to see from _Mega Shark vs Giant Octopus_ is this scene:



Awesome.  That was just awesome. 

The director nailed that one.  If that ever were to happen that's exactly how it would happen.


----------



## Santino (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm fairly sure 2001 is a film. I've seen it and everything.


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 29, 2010)

Well Koyaanisqatsi is also a film, but it's an aesthetic experience rather than a film. I look at 2001 in the same way.


----------



## cesare (Mar 29, 2010)

"The Mona Lisa isn't a painting, it's an aesthetic experience"


----------



## Santino (Mar 29, 2010)

Koyaanisqatsi doesn't have a story about an intelligent computer murdering astronauts, as far as I remember.


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 29, 2010)

Fuck y'all, quite honestly.


----------



## cesare (Mar 29, 2010)




----------



## Santino (Mar 29, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> Fuck y'all, quite honestly.



I'm sorry, Dave, I can't allow that to happen.


----------



## fogbat (Mar 29, 2010)

Santino said:


> Koyaanisqatsi doesn't have a story about an intelligent computer murdering astronauts, as far as I remember.



And it is all the poorer for the lack of it


----------



## Santino (Mar 29, 2010)

Parts of Koyaanisqatsi remind me of Eisenstein's intention to film Das Kapital.


----------



## the button (Mar 29, 2010)

fogbat said:


> And it is all the poorer for the lack of it



Yeah, the car chase bit is OK but as for the rest of it.....


----------



## porcorosso (Mar 29, 2010)

There are some fine terrible movie choices here no doubt but also a fair amount of cinematic illiteracy. *This* is the film they showed Alex at the end of A Clockwork Orange:

Wam Bam Thank You Spaceman

Don't feel tempted to check it out.


----------



## Silva (Mar 29, 2010)

Here's a rather interesting story about the screenwritter for BE. I love this quote (on joining shitentology to meet women):



> In the end, did Scientology get me laid? What do you think? No way do you get any action by boldly going up to a woman and proclaiming, "I wrote Battlefield Earth!" If anything, I'm trying to figure out a way to bottle it and use it as birth control. I'll make a mint!


----------



## discokermit (Mar 29, 2010)

porcorosso said:


> A Clockwork Orange:


another massive slab of dullness. the "violent" bits were hilariously bad though, which helped keep me awake.


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 29, 2010)

Santino said:


> I'm sorry, Dave, I can't allow that to happen.


There was a (I think) Daily Mash skit about 2001, can't find it though. 

Still going for Highlander II as the worst.


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Mar 29, 2010)

Ultramarines (*Not* the new 40k one thats on the way)

Don't know if its had a mention but its TERRIBLE!

Orrrrr 'Space Hunter In the Forbidden Zone'


----------



## Paj (Apr 7, 2010)

AverageJoe said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!
> 
> It was/is *grate* - and was Disneys darkest ever film.
> 
> ...



Agree! ^

Its been a while since I last saw it, but theres so much to enjoy about the black hole - the production design, the villains, the tone, the themes.

The production design is fantastic - for me, the Cygnus is one of sci-fi's more memorable spacefaring vessels - its almost Victorian is design, with its exposed gridwork, lit up with gold from within, and its massive control rooms. The sentry robots and the faceless crew are appropriately creepy and scary. Any conflict need a good villain, and Reinhardt and Maximillian are very well fleshed out, the crazy yet brilliant scientist at the helm of his decaying utopia, with interesting character arcs. All these elements suit the tone, which creates an atmosphere of bleak oppressiveness. Reminds me of Bioshock in many ways.

It Disneys up too much in the one dimensional main characters, the banter of the robots and a few other cheesy things. But along with Wall E its definetely one of Disneys best sci fi movies, and certainly amongst the most interesting.

Edit - and apprently they are gonna remake it


----------



## Paj (Apr 7, 2010)

also, to those who hate 2001 - read the book. it improves the movie SO much.


----------



## DarthSydodyas (Apr 8, 2010)

many good folk flatlined while attempting to watch battlefield earth.


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 8, 2010)

DaRealSpoon said:


> Ultramarines (*Not* the new 40k one thats on the way)



A 40k movie??? This deserves it's own thread!


----------



## Tankus (Apr 8, 2010)

5th element


Stigmata said:


> I don't know how you can be so wrong and yet exist in this universe


Cracks me up every time I see it !

Worst ...voyage to the bottom of the sea


----------



## Gromit (Apr 8, 2010)

Idaho said:


> The Fifth Element - total toss. The universe runs on love? Balls.


 
And they stole the idea from Krull anyway.

Any movie where the power of lurve saves the day against impossible odds always pisses me off.

Krull was brilliant right upto the point they ruined it with their uber love ray of death.


----------



## likesfish (Apr 8, 2010)

highlander 3 and 4 were worse to be fair 
the final countdown 1980
the one where the US nimitiz travels back in time just before pearl harbour.
 completely fails to unleash hordes of F14s against zeros 
 so completelty missing the point of a movie really
 it was 30 years ago it still hurts


----------



## dilute micro (Apr 8, 2010)

A Nymphoid Barbarian in Dinosaur Hell?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 8, 2010)

http://thatguywiththeglasses.com/vi...sses/nostalgia-critic/16754-battlefield-earth

a reasonable battle feild earth review... as well as  quite a good summery of the movie  for those who haven't seen it


----------



## Structaural (Apr 8, 2010)

Melinda said:


> FUCK right OFF with slagging Babylon 5.
> 
> 
> 
> The Last Star Fighter



I fucking loved that at the time.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 8, 2010)

likesfish said:


> highlander 3 and 4 were worse to be fair
> the final countdown 1980
> the one where the US nimitiz travels back in time just before pearl harbour.
> completely fails to unleash hordes of F14s against zeros
> ...



Highlander 3 was great. Your memory is failing you.


Plus it follows the old 'less quality, more tits' trajectory of the Highlander films.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 8, 2010)

I object to the fact that a lot of the films mentioned in this thread aren't science fiction.


----------



## Structaural (Apr 8, 2010)

Sunray said:


> I watched 2012 the other day. Its as bad I might even go as far as saying its worse.
> 
> There is one bit when a major character and lover of one of the main characters falls into some big gearing and has a grizzly death.  Nobody mentions him after that, not even his girlfriend or her children who even went out of their way to say how much they liked him.  Not that I cared about him, or any of them, but that was one notable moment.



2012 is just one great bit pisstake, hilarious. Get every cheesy disaster movie stereotype in there and crank it up by 10x.

My votes: 
Lost in space - fuck off joey
Battlefield Earth - couldn't finish it
Episode One -recently rewatched it, fucking terrible, but then I'm no longer 7

That's about it really, I'll find something to enjoy in most other sci-fi films (even Gattica .


----------



## kyser_soze (Apr 8, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> Highlander 3 was great. Your memory is failing you.
> 
> 
> Plus it follows the old 'less quality, more tits' trajectory of the Highlander films.



So presumably H7 will consist of nothing but tits?


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 8, 2010)

I think it is simply a lure to get lambert back

'do another highlander'

'not after 2, everyone is mocking me'

'five birds?'

'oh allright then'


----------



## Structaural (Apr 8, 2010)

Interesting factoid about Lambert - he always mumbled his lines and re-dubbed them back in later in the studio (so he sounded richer and more bassy). Supposed to be a right pain if you're acting opposite him.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 8, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> I think it is simply a lure to get lambert back
> 
> 'do another highlander'
> 
> ...


 
Its not like he was being offered loads of other quality parts.

Hey Chris, we got this script, its called Requiem for a Dream.

Nah I'd much rather do another Highlander film tbh, five birds on this one.

Fair enough, we can't compete with that.


----------



## kyser_soze (Apr 8, 2010)

I wonder if he ever regrets moving to 'ollywooed when he could've stuck around in France getting to screen shag Isabelle Adjani and do cool movies like Subway?


----------



## dilute micro (Apr 8, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> I wonder if he ever regrets moving to 'ollywooed when he could've stuck around in France getting to screen shag Isabelle Adjani and do cool movies like Subway?



Too bad she's so old.


----------



## Stigmata (Apr 8, 2010)

Shippou-Chan said:


> http://thatguywiththeglasses.com/vi...sses/nostalgia-critic/16754-battlefield-earth
> 
> a reasonable battle feild earth review... as well as  quite a good summery of the movie  for those who haven't seen it



Spoony's a geezer.


----------



## Tankus (Sep 28, 2013)

Sorry , but I've just seen 'after earth' , tonight and it totally trumps battlefield earth as an utter SciFi shitefest....

It marks a new low for me from which all future SciFi films shall be measured against.

I am sooooooooooo glad that I didn't see this in the cinema.  I wonder if smith is having real issues with his'kid'in real life.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 28, 2013)

Mimic. I remember hating it.



Paj said:


> also, to those who hate 2001 - read the book. it improves the movie SO much.


I am not sure a 'good' film should have to come with a 200 page explanation for it to make sense.
2001 is a nicely filmed mood movie of imagined life in the future, it's not a great movie in that it is not interesting beyond that and tells it's story rather poorly and even fails to explain the technology and ideas it is trying to promote.
The book is maybe too sledgehammer clear. I agree that together they both work better, but that does not make them individually great works. Maybe they shouldn't be considered individually. I don't know.


----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 28, 2013)

Tankus said:


> Sorry , but I've just seen 'after earth' , tonight and it totally trumps battlefield earth as an utter SciFi shitefest....
> 
> It marks a new low for me from which all future SciFi films shall be measured against.....


You should know...you seem to be watching all the worst ones.


----------



## Kuso (Sep 29, 2013)

i'm quite fond of shite sci fi, especially on a hungover sunday.  but battle los angeles... pure pish.  I think there's gonna be a sequel too :-(


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 29, 2013)

Oh oh I know. . .
"The man from earth"


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 29, 2013)

the latest tom cruise one is a right stinker


----------



## Chick Webb (Sep 29, 2013)

Idaho said:


> The Fifth Element - total toss. The universe runs on love? Balls.
> 
> Ms Idaho was furious that the sound on it was too loud to allow her to sleep through it, and I gamely plodded on as it was held up by the sets and costumes.


I really liked that.  I have even (drunkenly) called it the best film ever. 

Battlefield Earth is an obvious contender, but the one I found most painful to sit through was that Solaris shite with George Clooney.  Self important rubbish.  I haven't seen Armageddon. I would like to say this thread makes me want to see it, but I couldn't sit through the America Fuck Yeah stuff.  That American flag at the end of I am Legend (I think it was) annoyed the life out of me!  That film also had the most blatant bit of product placement I've ever witnessed and was generally toss.  Nice dog though.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 1, 2013)

Armageddon is a bit of a guilty pleasure of mine


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 1, 2013)

kabbes said:


> Armageddon is a bit of a guilty pleasure of mine


 
I like it, I think the good supporting cast makes it watchable (Buscemi, Clarke Duncan, Thornton, Fitchner etc).


----------

